# Kenyan sand boa



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone know anyone who work with these guys down south? Preferably in Virginia? I am looking to possibly pick up a baby or two


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

There were some at a Repticon I was at in SC. Go to thier site and see if you can locate the breeder. TDK


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

I would check out sandboamorphs.com they are one of the top breeders and I believe they are located in the southeast or east coast.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Sand Boa Morphs | Kenyan Sand Boas


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like they only have one 2012 male left!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the help thus far, all!


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

That isn't really all that surprising it is the middle of breeding season so not exactly the best time to be looking for babies.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Richard, always makin me look silly. You are absolutely right. Glad to know some good sources for the future anyhow.

Sean


----------

